# Ever use a fly rod with a spinning reel for crappie?



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I love the feel and sensitivity of fly rods. I've never tried to attach a regular spinning reel to one, but it may be just right for fishing minnows in brush tops.
Has anyone tried this?
Bud


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's very common in other parts of the country. I've seen it done in Arkansas, Tennessee and Mississippi


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes...it is my standard rig. I put one of those high dollar zebco's on an old fly rod and absolutely love it....not only for crappie, but small bass and big 'gills are a lot of fun on this rig. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

yes, I have an 8wt with a small spinning reel. love it!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I need to get one set up. Crappies will be upriver soon and I am ready. I like fishing with a cork and a long fly rod seems like it would be easier to handle when fishing about 10 feet deep. My short rods make it a pain to retrieve the hook when the cork is set deep.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I have a fiberglass home made rig I built in the 70s. 

I read an article Russell Tinsley wrote about one and built it. 

I wrapped spinning guides on mine and put a closed face under-slung micro spinning reel with 4# test.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Flyingvranch said:


> ... Crappies will be upriver soon ...


Can you elaborate a bit for those who are still learning? Are they going to start moving upstream? Why?

Thanks!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 8 1/2' 5-6 fly rod with a spinning reel & (usually) 4lb test for little critters, sometimes 6lb. I love it! I had a little trouble casting grubs across the creek at first but it just took a little getting used to.

I'm looking for longer fly blanks now. I wan't to build sac-a-lait specific rods on light fly blanks, they are so much fun and soooo sensitive!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

yup.
Cabela's, I believe used to sell a pole for this, I have a couple I believe they are 11'-12' long. add the smallest spinning real to it you can find and off you go.
these poles are real whippy, not stiff in the top third. 
Everyone whos ever used them love them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Flyingvranch said:


> ...
> Has anyone tried this?
> Bud


Bud,

Thought you might like to see the set-up I use. Its a triggerspin reel mounted on a fly rod that I previously broke the tip out of.

Makes a great use of a broken fly rod...and I seem to have several of those, LOL.

You also might note the rig in the back on the left...that's an open face untralight reel on a spinning rod which I previously broke the handle on. It is just tremendous in the thick brush I sometimes get into looking for those elusive crappie....making use of "broken" rods not only saves you money but adds considerably to your quiver of tools.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Academy has 11-12 ft sticks. I put on a cheap spin reel I had laying around. Fun rig and works very well around brush. Guess just an improved version of an old cane pole.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

My father passed away and I have 4-5 fly rods with small spinning reels that I'd sell at a decent price. I don't crappie fish enough to warrant keeping them. I also have quite a stock of small plastic jig bodies in a wide range of colors. Would show by appointment. I live near The Woodlands & Montgomery.
1Fisher77316
Michael
(281) 468-4801


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, I still sometimes use fly rods as well as light spinning tackle for crappie. Been doing it almost all of my life.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes. Got a 12' rod that I use when crappie are living in Lake Conroe. Lets me work a larger area more quickly. Have not used it in a couple years.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I got a rig pieced together today so I'm hoping to try it out soon. I still don't have any line spooled on it yet. What would y'all suggest? It feels a little awkward having the reel at the end of the pole. I guess I will get used to that. I'm sure ready to get out and see some corks bobbin' soon!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Below the LIVINGSTON DAM i was catching a lot of white bass fishing with spinning rod,but using fly (clouser minnow)


----------

